# Hi Point Firearms



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone shot a Hi Point pistol? Are they accurate? Reliable?

http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/handgun ... dguns.html


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I owned one once upon a time. Had I not given it away, my favorite use for it would have been to get a rope, attach one end of the rope to the gun and the other to the end of my boat and place the gun at the the bottom of a lake to keep the boat from moving too much.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

They are not bad for the price, but they are heavy, quite resemble a brick, require tools to take apart or clean, and are not terribly reliable. I would not dare carry one or keep one in my home for self defense. For plinking, they aren't bad if you don't mind failures. Personally, I'd save a bit more money and get something better (highly recommend the XD).


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

In my mind Hi-Point would be this analogy:








*EQUALS*









While the 1911s and other nicer pistols are this analogy:








*EQUALS*









Both are basically the same species and have the same equipment and plumbing and both work but...
Sometimes the cost difference can't be explained and everyone is free to make up their own mind.
You also never see any law enforcement or military carrying a Hi-Point - draw your own conclusions as to why.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, Don't let blade see that picture, It'll end up a favorite in the sock drawer.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I see a difference in the 2 and where the Hi Point is pointing... :shock:

The XD looks much nicer in several ways.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You know how to convince people Frisco Pete !!!!!! :shock: 

Good analogy !! :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I nominate that post for the "BEST POST EVER". :mrgreen: Pete : you are usually a man of many words, but that was wonderfull........................ :lol: And it's not an XD , but who cares. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> :lol: And it's not an XD , but who cares. :shock: :mrgreen:


I was thinking several 3 or so Xs and a double D or something = XD? 8)


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

-/|\- *OOO* -/|\-

*NICE GUNS!!!* :shock:

Muy caliente! Muchas gracias Frisco!


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

I uuhhh,,,forgot what this thread was about...but i like it. :wink:


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I will own a Kimber 1911 one day. It is first on my list. On the other hand, I don't think I could ever save up enough for one of those xxx dd's, but I sure would like to handle one sometime. :mrgreen:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I got a 380 Auto in a hi-point that was given to me. It's a piece of junk IMO. It feels top heavy, and it occasionally cuts the meat of my hand when firing. Waste of a pistol IMO. 

As for that "Kimber", I'd love to handle her. Mmmmmm.......


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My first pistol was a hi point 9mm because it was so cheap $120 or something, shot fine for one box of ammo but after that just kept stove piping very heavy and the components are very cheap plus you have to have a punch and hammer just to clean it. I ended up trading it for a heritage arms 22lr 22 mag combo revolver, I diffenently got the better deal. Spend the extra money and get a reliable pistol a Springfield, S&W, Kimber, Sig, You'll be happy you did.


----------

